# Changing air filter



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Has any one any guides/tips to changing the Air filter to a K&N one?

Pictures would help 

2009 2.0 TFSI


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

spike said:


> Has any one any guides/tips to changing the Air filter to a K&N one?
> 
> Pictures would help
> 
> 2009 2.0 TFSI


Panel filter upgrade or cone upgrade? Is this the 197 or 210 engine?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

just a panel filter, on the 200BHP engine


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

spike said:


> just a panel filter, on the 200BHP engine


Dead simple just unscrew and replace. If you haven't already purchased I've got my old BMC panel sitting here from my first mark 2


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've ordered the K&N one...

unscrew what!?!

I had a quick look in engine bay, can't see the air filter housing, is it under engine cover?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If the engine bay looks something like this:

then the air filter will be in the engine cover. You need a sharp pull up to release the cover and that works better when the engine/cover are nice and warm.

Alternatively it will have an air filter box between the fuse box and the engine like this:

The screws to release the top are obvious and captive and you only need to raise the top a bit to get the filter out.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Alternatively, this will open up either type of air filter box:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

fantastic, thanks for the photos, the top engine bay is like mine.

I'll go warm up the engine and the angle grinder


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

While you are in there, use a sharp knife to remove excess material that gets in the way of the air flow. I found mine had quite some sharp edges here and there. Not sure if makes any differences in horse power.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

been fighting the engine cover, and its still on there, I can see where one of the rubber mounts would pull off, but wont shift...

Perhaps I will need the grinder


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I told you before:



brittan said:


> Put the angle grinder down.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

spike said:


> Perhaps I will need the grinder


Or some forum tips?

So here goes:

warm engine first

Detach the turbo intake, two clips and cover it up with a clean bag or rag so nothing will fall into the turbo
Detach maf sensor plug, careful, don't break the clip.
Unscrew the cold air intake from the body (two screws pointing down), or take apart the cold air intake (two screws turned in at from both sides) or remove the round hose from the filter by opening the spring clip. The hose needs to come off any way otherwise you can't open the housing.

Then the first pull is at the cold air intake side, right bottom in your picture. Make sure you pull at a thick area or you might break the cover.

Second pull is as the right side, near the fire wall.

Third pull is at the left side, near the fire wall.

Forth pull is at the left front side.

So counter clock wise, starting at the cold air intake.

Yes it requires quite some force and a deep breath. And the first pull is the most challenging one as the filter housing is at its weakest there.

Then undo the 9 screws, they don't need to come out all the way and bend open the two halves. Note how the hinges work.

When assembling the whole thing, take care the the screws don't get in the way of properly closing the assembly.

When tightening the screws, try to get them to catch the original thread. Remember it's plastic and that they may need to be undone and fastened another couple of times.

Check that the 4 rubber retainers are back in the housing. Lubricate them with some silicone.

When mounting the filterbox back onto the engine, observe that the rubber ring around the oil filler cap is in place. Then align the whole thing and push it down, using both hands, all 4 mounting points at the same time, in one go.

Since it's so much fun doing all of this (not, Audi mechanics actually hate the construction) you may want to replace your spark plugs too.

So away the with the angle grinder, knowledge is more powerful! :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you, thats a great help 

I'll have another go, with your tips.

I did find this photo


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Any probs - main dealer will fit for £20. That's how I did mine as I didnt want to bust cover.
Steve


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

The guy who did my remap, fitted it for me. he said very tight to get off lol


----------



## Paul78c (Mar 3, 2019)

First off can I just say this is my first time posting and have owned a 2007 2.0 tfsi for 1 week, firstly thanks to all in these forums info as knowledge is amazing and worth its weight in gold! Literally. I quote the info from TT Driver as I wanted to change the stock air filter with a k&N, I read details and followed as advised and the process took me around 15 minutes with basic tools and no issues, please note grease the lugs before trying to put engine cover back on I thought I'd cheat and wasted 5 minutes trying, just grease them and no issues. Someone had previously done this and caused a slight crack in engine cover following TT advisors guides I removed and replaced sucessuffy without making crack worse, shame previous owner/workshop never read up , Thanks again all.



TT-driver said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I will need the grinder
> ...


----------

